# Do you like chocolate?



## Love (May 20, 2012)

As the title says,... Do you like chocolate? If so, please vote yes with your type. Which type is the worst chocoholic of them all?  This is not a public poll, so your name will not show up next to your vote.
This is my "learning how to make a poll" poll  I did it, yaaay!


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it alright to not have an opinion on chocolate? I sometimes like it in small quantities, but I never crave it or anything, and I rarely eat it when I have access to it anyway. I'm just sort of indifferent to it.


----------



## Love (May 20, 2012)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Is it alright to not have an opinion on chocolate? I sometimes like it in small quantities, but I never crave it or anything, and I rarely eat it when I have access to it anyway. I'm just sort of indifferent to it.


But of course  Sorry I forgot to add that option to the poll :/


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm an ENTJ and I eat it once in a blue moon (once or twice a year); but I don't have a compulsive necesity over it. I know people who starts eating chocolate and when there's no more chocolate, get super pissed off. Bizarre, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I like chocolate of all sorts. It's almost like a cool breeze of quivering pleasure when I place some in my mouth, and my eyes occasionally roll back in my head like a Great White Shark imagining taking a mouthful of plump ripe sea lion.

I like milk chocolate and its smoothness. I like white chocolate and its cleaner taste. But I most prefer dark chocolate, it just has this tang to it that makes my entire brain jolt awake.




TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Is it alright to not have an opinion on chocolate? I sometimes like it in small quantities, but I never crave it or anything, and I rarely eat it when I have access to it anyway. I'm just sort of indifferent to it.


*gasp*

We must drive out this evil from among us.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> *gasp*
> 
> We must drive out this evil from among us.











You will never succeed, I will see all chocolate removed from this world.


----------



## FootJoyGolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Chocolate is my weakness. <3


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

How come the "Nos" aren't listed out by type? And also, shouldn't there be an option for, "No. I LIVE IT?"


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I like chocolate, dark chocolate. Milk chocolate not so much, and I don't really like chocolate flavored things like cake or ice-cream, although bownies are sometimes good, and hot chocolate is good. I also enjoy chocolate that has stuff in it, like nuts or dried fruit or toffee, or caramel, or creamy centres


----------



## Love (May 20, 2012)

clairdelunatic said:


> How come the "Nos" aren't listed out by type? And also, shouldn't there be an option for, "No. I LIVE IT?"


There's a maximum limit of 20 vote options.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not a fan of chocolate--I prefer my salts indulgences over my sweet indulgences.

But I do love my chocolate milk! :crazy:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I like chocolate of all sorts. It's almost like a cool breeze of quivering pleasure when I place some in my mouth, and my eyes occasionally roll back in my head like a Great White Shark imagining taking a mouthful of plump ripe sea lion.
> 
> I like milk chocolate and its smoothness. I like white chocolate and its cleaner taste. But I most prefer dark chocolate, it just has this tang to it that makes my entire brain jolt awake.
> 
> ...


YOu have a way with words. I like how you described chocolates. 

I'm an ISFJ and I love chocolates.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes! Somewhere in the 80-90% cocoa range is my preferred fix.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Chocolate?










I LOVE CHOCOLATE!!! 










omnomnom...


----------



## Jada (Apr 8, 2013)

Chocolate is my over all food weakness besides popcorn.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

This is like the 'Do you like cheese' poll. My answer is the same. Of course I like chocolate! What kind of monster doesn't?




On another note, my friend is actually allergic to chocolate. The poor child lives a sad life.


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

Lindor truffles GURLLLLL YESSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Digmoons (Apr 10, 2013)

I simply love chocolate, when I know I have a chocolate bar at home, I simply can't stop thinking about it. Chocolate is so good.
I haven't answered the pool, as I'm not sure about my type.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

White chocolate is the yummiest.


----------

